# Photographer Joust



## David Dvir (Sep 2, 2010)

We put out a short clip every friday about what we're up to in the studio.  It's mostly a joke but I thought I'd share.  We've been doing this for a few week's now.  

The joust can be seen here: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU5ujXHKTIg[/ame]

And the whole series (just 3 so far) can be seen here: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmmNIAadwJM&feature=PlayList&p=D0279DB4CFAE0A9B&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]

Hope you guys like 'em!


----------



## Czar (Sep 2, 2010)

The first vid is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2010)

You Canadians and your tiny,tiny beers...tsk,tsk,task...

NOW THIS is a beer!!!


----------



## David Dvir (Sep 2, 2010)

Derrel said:


> You Canadians and your tiny,tiny beers...tsk,tsk,task...
> 
> NOW THIS is a beer!!!



HA!  But isn't that from Holland?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2010)

Heineken Pilsener - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Apparently, it is brewed in 40 breweries in 39 countries...A funny story on these 5 litre mini-kegs of the Green Gold...so, the first one I bought....the grocery store checker asked me, "Oh, did you know there's a deposit on those kegs?" and immediately I thought about the keg deposits here on "real kegs" of beer...$25 per keg...and I asked, "Well, how much is the deposit?" anticipating that maybe my $19.95 keg of beer might come to something like $19.95 plus $8 or something...My mind also flashed to the thought: would the deposit perhaps be the full $25 because it was a "keg" of beer???? Cripes, $19.95 was one thing, but that plus,say, a $25 keg deposit would be more than I wanted to spend on beer...

And she says, "the deposit is five cents." Yeeesh....my $19.95 keg of beer was a cool $20 even!


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 2, 2010)

David
It is good to see some having fun, and even better that you are sharing it.
Thanks


----------



## David Dvir (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys,

We've added two more videos in the last couple of weeks, I think they're worth a watch.. but that's just me..


----------

